# Improving the ride with aftermarket wheels.



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

I've have some 17" on my Altima and (of course) lo pro tires give such a hard ride. Other than putting back the stock 15" alloys, what can i do to soften the ride? .


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Change your struts out, put some KYB AGX struts in. They will give you the ability to adjust the hardness or softness of your ride.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

those particular kyb's are kinda pricey. he can get away with the gr2's. theyre basically the same strut, just a little different than oem. not good for a slammed car in corners, but great in straight line driving.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> those particular kyb's are kinda pricey. he can get away with the gr2's. theyre basically the same strut, just a little different than oem. not good for a slammed car in corners, but great in straight line driving.



I have GR2 and I love them on my coilovers.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im sure they work well, but my experience with them is frequent bottoming out and a generally soggy ride. im not alone in this sentiment either. ive known several others to complain of soggy rides as well.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmm, wierd I haven't noticed anything, did you put the bump-stops in?


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

skylineawd said:


> Change your struts out, put some KYB AGX struts in. They will give you the ability to adjust the hardness or softness of your ride.



where do yo buy these? at autozone or would you have to goto a performance shop?


----------

